# Sand or Gravel



## toppit (Feb 24, 2004)

Hi all im trying to get my red bellies to get it on i have 3x6" i have sand in my tank at the minute but most posts ive read they have gravel ive got 2 big bits of bog wood in the tank with just sand and a few plants should i change to gravel i had it once but it gets so dirty.

another thing i have 3 piranha 1 which is 6 1/2" the other 6" and the smallest one is about 5" and not as girthy as the other two they are very beefy would u say i had 2 female and a male.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

toppit said:


> Hi all im trying to get my red bellies to get it on i have 3x6" i have sand in my tank at the minute but most posts ive read they have gravel ive got 2 big bits of bog wood in the tank with just sand and a few plants should i change to gravel i had it once but it gets so dirty.
> 
> another thing i have 3 piranha 1 which is 6 1/2" the other 6" and the smallest one is about 5" and not as girthy as the other two they are very beefy would u say i had 2 female and a male.


most likely your your 5" could be a male and your 2 other would be female...they more chance for them to breed with gravel, but i dont know about sand









good luck with it


----------



## divinelawyer625 (Dec 12, 2005)

I believe sand and gravel are both the same, that won't affect the breeding chance.


----------



## Phenixx (Mar 19, 2006)

no diff between sand or gravel its more on what you think will look better in your tank


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

i would get sand


----------



## bisk25 (Feb 25, 2006)

how would you know whats better to breed in?


----------

